# Misha is sick



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Woke up this morning and Misha's tummy was making some funky noises, I thought maybe it was just hunger as she was acting normal. I gave her her kibble with a tablespoon of low fat cottage cheese. She ate it. Then my daughter went in the bathroom and there was bloody diarrhea on the floor. Emilio was shaking, so I figured he was having another pancreatitis attack and gave him a pain pill. Then I looked over and Misha was vomiting. I think Emilio was shaking because someone poo'd in the house and he thought he was in trouble. Anyways, I had made an appt for Emilio at the vet but took Misha instead. She continues to vomit, but its just white slime (sorry), and she hasn't had any more diarrhea. The vet took blood and we are waiting for another stool sample. He gave her something for the vomiting. She doesn't seem to be in any pain and is acting normal besides she keeps vomiting. She is drinking water normally. I am thinking either her Ghiardia is back, or she has pancreatitis from chewing on bully sticks. She is majorly teething and chewed all day yesterday. 

Sheesh! I hate when they are sick!

So poor Misha is in her x-pen for the day, and is NoT happy about it! She has her doggy bed and water and piddle pads. Let's hope this is something simple!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have been dealing with sickness since Friday when Maggie woke me up when she threw up in her crate. She was sick again at 7 and then during the day. By Saturday she was fine but then Nicholas started it and then Penelope and Kensi. Omar is the only healthy one. Went to vet today and $145 later I came home with 2 prescriptions for Nicholas, 1 for Kensi and bland canned food. The office told me they are getting a lot of calls for diarrhea and vomiting today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OH no!! I hope everyone's babies get all better really quick.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poor babies. So hard to see them sick. I hate to say this but I doubt it was the bullies. Swizzle goes trough them like no bodies business and at worst his stool is a little loose. If the Ghardia is back that is a real bummer, hopefully just a tummy upset.

Poodlemomma99 two out of three sick with something catchy sounds like a nightmare. I guess there is nothing you can do to keep Omar from catching it. I hope the others get better soon and Omar escapes unscathed.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well she hasn't had any more diarrhea, but is still throwing up. She will eat and drink (vet gave me ID till her tummy settles). I've been giving her one teaspoon at a time and then wait like 45 minutes, if she keeps it down I give her more. She was doing great, about 3 hours without vomiting, and now she vomited again. She seems to feel fine. She isn't playing but she is up and around and being her happy self.

Poodle mama: I hope it is a virus, sounds like what your guys have.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

My 2 Retrieve sisters went through the big D. Couldn't figure out which of my 3 big dogs was going through it so all got Immodium & no food. Then Immodium & rice. Eliminated my Spoo when he had normal stool. Whatever it was took about 5 days to clear up.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds like a virus may be going around. I will have to watch the boys and see if they get sick. BTW..someone asked how much Misha weighs, and I thought around 3 pounds. Weighed her today at the vet and she is 2 pounds 9 oz.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Poor little thing. I sure hope all your pups feel better soon.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you take her to a dog show recently? If so, make sure you tell your vet that she's been to a dog show or anywhere with lots of dogs.

Bloody diarrhea … it might be hookworm? 

I hope everything comes out fine.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

She was at a dog show over a month ago. Other than that and trips to the groomer (where I stand and watch and she is not put down from start to finish, lol) She hasn't gone anywhere. She was on medicine for Giardia for a whole 10 days, so I am assuming any hookworm would have been taken care of????? I am thinking the Giardia may have resurfaced. But that doesn't necessarily explain the vomiting. Unless the giardia caused gastroenteritis. The vet thinks it was the bully stick, she ate quite a bit of it yesterday, and my chihuahua who has chronic pancreatitis gets attacks from just about any kind of chew stick. I guess when the blood work and stool sample results come in we will go from there. She just ate some more ID and is wanting to play. I gave her some Famotidine to try to settle her tummy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! I'm so sorry to hear Tiny Misha is ill! Hoping it is nothing bad and she feels better soon!
And Poodlemama99, you are having a rough time of it too...hope your little troup gets well soon!
Sending everybody good thoughts!
'HUGS'
Laurel & Molly


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

So far since we went to vet yesterday and got meds everyone seems better. (Knock on wood). Sp 4 out of 5 ended up with whatever it was. The only one who didn't get it is Omar the 14 year old with CHF and collapsing trachea. Thank god but who would figure he would escape unscathed. I am seriously wondering if they got into something and Omar did not. He usually does his own thing and is happy the other idiots give him a few minutes of peace. LOL. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Poodle mama, glad to hear everyone is doing better! So is Misha, normal solid poop this morning and has been keeping down the ID (eats it like she is ravenous). She is playing and acting normal. I think in our case it was just too much of a good thing (bully stick) I need to limit her time with it I think. I guess the we still need to wait on the test results. Sounds like the forum poodles are on the mend! So glad Omar escaped unscathed!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My guys eat that ID food like there is crack in it. LOL. I am worried they aren't going to want their blue buffalo after tomorrow when we are done with the ID. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Oh my, I'm so sorry about this. Seems virus is going around. I'm glad everyone is ok.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well Misha's blood work came back and her liver enzymes were VERY slightly elevated. Other than that all was normal except she did show slightly high is something else (can't remember the name) but has to do with allergic reaction. I am still thinking bully stick.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

The elevated liver enzymes can be explained by the consumption of items that are high in fat. I'm sure you knew already since your other dog suffers from pancreatitis.

If everything else looks fine, then I guess plain diet for a few days should be good. 

Let us know how Misha is doing and please let her know that Nickel is sending lots of poodle hugs.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Probably was the bully. I did not realize how tiny Misha is when I posted. At 7 pounds Swizzle is huge compared to Misha so it makes sense that he could tolerate it while Misha cannot. You must have to be so careful with every mouthful. Glad she is feeling better. She is just adorable. 

Poodle momma thank goodness your toys are better too. Clever Omar for avoiding trouble.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Got Mishas fecal results back. Everything is normal. No worms or parasites of any kind. She is still urpy today. A lot of wet burps. No vomiting. Her tummy was making some strange noises again this morning but after she ate her ID she was fine. I again gave her some Famotidine to settle her tummy and it seemed to do the trick. All solid poops the last 2 days. Acting totally normal.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Glad to hear all is well again! Whew!


----------

